# SS 05.03.22 - Leiviskä #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Helvi Leiviskä (1902 - 1982)

Symphony no. 3

I. Allegro scherzando
II. Fuga pastoralis
III. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

One more composer from Finland. Helvi was studied with Erkki Melartin. They say she was the first remarkable Finnish woman composer. She composed three symphonies. I will listen this one:









also available via streaming services and youtube


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I must admit I never even heard of the women, so I will watch the You Tube performance.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Same for me. I never heard of her. I see several compositions on you tube from her. Eager to listen.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall stream this one, which is another new work for me


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I did stream it on my big screen TV, but There is something in this music I don't get, sometimes it sounds very old faschiond as in classical and suddenly it is `modern. ` Perhaps some more spins.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I skimmed through the _3rd movement_ of her *Symphony No. 3*.

It's somewhat sad that this has been up on Youtube since 2016, and although it's been viewed 248 times, has only 1 'Like'.

I'm in agreement with *Rogerx's* comment; compositionally it's a bit 'scattershot', with one foot in Old School, and the other dabbling in a puddle of Modernism. Frankly, that ought to work better than it does here. She hits all the expected marks, transitions from one to the other formulaically.

And, it's pleasant enough, sort of like Alzheimer Delius or something. I like the _*1st movement*_ better I think (I listened to the last half), although the tempo marking of Allegretto scherzando seems misplaced; a scherzo it is _NOT_.

Overall, I give high marks for orchestration; I'd love a study score - I could probably learned a considerable amount from that first movement.


----------

